
GPU Performance for Game Artists (2017) - deepaksurti
http://fragmentbuffer.com/gpu-performance-for-game-artists/
======
XCSme
If you want to profile WebGL there is a cool extension called SpectorJS:
[https://spector.babylonjs.com/](https://spector.babylonjs.com/)

------
dang
Discussed a bit at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14726355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14726355)

------
ossworkerrights
The clearest explanation of how gpus work for games and how to optimise
performance. Can anyone please recommend more articles as detailed and clear
as this one on the topic, i am struggling finding them?

~~~
Jasper_
ryg's 2011 classic is still as good as ever.

[https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/a-trip-through-
the-...](https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/a-trip-through-the-graphics-
pipeline-2011-index/)

~~~
ossworkerrights
Thanks for this - sent to my printer for a weekend self training session.

